# Topics > Gear-Up! >  Car insurance help needed for non US resident

## lemondancer

Hi, I'm a UK resident and my UK car has just arrived in Seattle. It's cleared customs and I have 1 year temporary visit papers. After this, she will be shipped back to the UK. I'm trying to get insurance quotes but not having much luck online. Does anyone know of any specialist brokers who deal with tourists driving in the US? It will be one amazing road trip, but I won't be going anywhere if I can't get some third party insurance!! Many thanks in advance..

----------


## Lifemagician

Hi, and Welcome to the The Great American RoadTrip Forum.

Since you are in Seattle, contact Don.  He is in Seattle, and may be able to help you.   And tell him I sent you.   LOL

The other avenue would be to contact the international department of AAA in Orlando FL.   They do have a toll free number, but I am not sure what it is.   AAA in Seattle should be able to tell you how to contact them, although I doubt that the Seattle branch can help you.   (If you see Kathy, give her my regards.)

And when you have done all that, please come back here and tell us how you got on with each of them, as I too, will be looking for some in the next three months.

Lifey

Edit: Did you check if your UK company would cover the car for this trip?

----------


## Midwest Michael

You have stumbled upon one of the most difficult questions we get on this forum. Even among the couple of non-residents who have said they were able to purchase a car, none of them have told us what they did for insurance.

However, since this is your own car that is still registered in the UK, I think Lifey's suggestion at the end that you check with your own carrier in the UK would be the best idea for a first step. While it was certainly more complicated to get it here, from a technical standpoint driving your car in the US shouldn't really be different than driving it in other European countries.

If that doesn't work and you don't have much luck in the US, you could also look at Canadian insurance companies. I honestly have no idea if that would be any easier in the US, or how their regulations work, but its an option to consider since this is your car and you do not intend to register it in the US. Canadian Insurance is typically valid in the US and vice versa.

----------

